
Show HN: Signal Analysis Library Using Continuous Wavelet Transform - Lichtso
http://github.com/lichtso/ccwt
======
theuttick
Just briefly looked at this. This is python? Have your looked at SciPy?

~~~
Lichtso
Yes, and there are many other libs doing similar things too. But all I have
seen so far could not satisfy my needs. As for the scipy.signal.cwt method, it
doesn't support complex output:
[https://github.com/scipy/scipy/issues/3793](https://github.com/scipy/scipy/issues/3793)

So you can't separate amplitude and phase, which is often needed.

------
LTailor
Screen seems great, but I think this must be fixed - " goto cleanup;" :D

~~~
Lichtso
Yes the error handling is far from perfect. I'll have to properly test and
improve it.

